# Nimissilla



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Went out this morning,saw a lot of beds, but empty. Must have missed the spawn. Saw a lot of kayakers, even the blow up ones! Most of the kayakers, hug the shoreline,and the launch ramps. Getting kind of tired of the attitude, nasty looks! I was wanting to back the trailer in, and some woman tried to stop me,and shoved her yak towards my car. I told her I'm not going wait because We were ready put the boat on,just obnoxious there three or four of them trying to block the whole dock,It was just starting to rain, they were already wet from swimming,and I didn't feel like getting soaked. There was plenty of room for everyone. Caught a few small bass, and one nice gill. We saw plenty of empty spawn beds in 8'&9'. Water temps 74°.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

JamesF said:


> Went out this morning,saw a lot of beds, but empty. Must have missed the spawn. Saw a lot of kayakers, even the blow up ones! Most of the kayakers, hug the shoreline,and the launch ramps. Getting kind of tired of the attitude, nasty looks! I was wanting to back the trailer in, and some woman tried to stop me,and shoved her yak towards my car. I told her I'm not going wait because We were ready put the boat on,just obnoxious there three or four of them trying to block the whole dock,It was just starting to rain, they were already wet from swimming,and I didn't feel like getting soaked. There was plenty of room for everyone. Caught a few small bass, and one nice gill. We saw plenty of empty spawn beds in 8'&9'. Water temps 74°.


I am going to guess that those kayakers were not fishing? Because every fishing kayak myself included understand that you have to share the dock and I prefer the shore to exit the water . If I would have been with that pack I would have paddled away silently out of embarrassment.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Drove by there yesterday afternoon just before the rain came. Must have been over a dozen kayakers in different groups from the dam all the way to north of the C1 ramp. None were fishing.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Walborn had a bunch of yaks and boats yesterday morning. My search for quiet, but decent fishing grounds continue


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

I hit Nimi this past weekend. Got to talking with the guy at Eddie's bait store. He claims the Ohio record Largemouth is in Nimi. Apparently ODNR was on the lake this past year and captured her during their electromagnetic survey. Tight lines boys!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I hit Nimi this past weekend. Got to talking with the guy at Eddie's bait store. He claims the Ohio record Largemouth is in Nimi. Apparently ODNR was on the lake this past year and captured her during their electromagnetic survey. Tight lines boys!


Again?!?!?!?!!? I've heard this story several times, about several different lakes. Even a story about the Loch Ness monster moving to NE Ohio.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I can relate to the problems you have with kayakers. Not the fisherman in them its the recreational ones. They have no consideration for the fisherman. I've been many times working a point within casting distant from the shore and they will go between you and the shore and look at you like your doing something wrong. If your in a Kayak and are afraid to be to far from shore then maybe you shouldn't be in one. I have also politely asked them to go around me and they have said "Are you serious you want me to go around you". I won't even talk about the ramps.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

whitey7 said:


> Again?!?!?!?!!? I've heard this story several times, about several different lakes. Even a story about the Loch Ness monster moving to NE Ohio.


My mom still believes there is some kind of serpent in Lake Erie


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have posted in another forum about, how the condo association formed at a certain local lake, took over the entire statute of the village, in favor of the pontoon gaudy dressed alcohol infused residents. The issue of insurance prevailed over the sportsman's club. And yet that same insurance issue still prevails over the drunk drivers out on that so-called condo association's
lake without any patrols or constrictions, according to the rule of law. The same as the lakes posted that No swimming is a law, even though a misdemeanor offense , consumption of alcohol is a serious offence. Not saying that kayakers are out there drinking ,but quite a few of them are out there flagrantly tipping their kayaks just to swim. I ran into this last year, when we thought they may need help that was just pure BS, when I saw them grinning and then laughing at us, and some one on shore said that we had just been played!!! The non fishing kaykers that come between me and my fishing the shoreline,may probably get bombed by a treble hooked lure ! oops! sorry I'm new to fishing!!! especially the inflatables.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Unless its a really overcast day i don't even think about launching the boat on a public lake any more. I break out the waders and grab a rod a few crankbaits and head out to the little beaver creek the kokosing river or the grand theres no crowded ramps no covering the boat and putting it away and you can always find a pool where you get a little solitude.its weekdays or nothing for me


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Most of the rec kayakers don't come out till noon. so you have half a day to fish  I had a couple times I was the only kayak on nimi at first light. Some of the boaters are pretty bad at the ramps as well.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I have kayaks, a fishing boat and a pontoon. I enjoy all, and I have run across idiots in all types of watercraft as well. As seemingly all other aspects of life, the idiot 5% (maybe its 20%) can make things miserable for everyone else...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I have found people that don't fish have no clue on the water but on other hand fishermen that come right on U when your catching fish are not right and not courteous! Not raised right!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Doesn't matter what vessel you are in, there are more than enough yahoos to go around! 

I will say, Mogadore does it right. Separate launches for both boats & kayaks. Never a problem at the Rt. 43 launch. Now, people not moving off the dock when you are trying to trailer your boat is another post all together!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't mean everyone that don't fish are idiots tho to! Some know what they are doing


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> Most of the rec kayakers don't come out till noon. so you have half a day to fish  I had a couple times I was the only kayak on nimi at first light. Some of the boaters are pretty bad at the ramps as well.





Rocknut said:


> Most of the rec kayakers don't come out till noon. so you have half a day to fish  I had a couple times I was the only kayak on nimi at first light. Some of the boaters are pretty bad at the ramps as well.


I agree with you Rocknut in general most lakes are madhouses on weekends. I generally fish leesville but not on weekends sometimes you cant find a place to park your trailer thats why i fish it during the week of course i have that luxury since i'm retired. NO knock on other boaters they pay for their watercraft tag the same as you and I. I don't think the majority of bad boaters do things maliciously they probably just don't know what their doing. I was fishing clendenning one time and their was a yak only bass tournament there must have been twenty yaks in it they were coming off just as i was getting ready to take my boat out i was surprised at how fast they were off the ramp i waited about 20 minutes i trailered my boat and was out of there.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I will say that, those who know what they're doing are really quick at loading and launching. I believe most takes are pretty light.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I simply believe the large majority(at least 90%) of people know exactly what they are doing whether it be in boat or on shore. Fishermen or not. Some have respect, some don’t. Perfect example, I decided to shore fish last night, I went early to beat crowd at popular lake, hour in a older gentleman came along, scoped the area then decided to set up just on other side of small tree. I saw him looking to see where my lines were(I was setup on bottom) so I let him know I was cast out at slight angle in front of tree in polite manner. Moments later Sure enough he cast out directly over my line, he had plenty of space to fish but was essentially trying to squeeze in on where I was. I made a few comments directly to him, he suddenly became deaf and continued. I dealt with it, though I made it clear if he caught my line he was gonna lose a fishing pole. I just don’t get it, he appeared to be a regular fishermen, why be so ignorant. I always take care not to crowd other fishermen, even if it means losing my favorite spot for day. I see same thing on boat all the time. It is what it is though, just frustrating.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Mikj8689 said:


> I simply believe the large majority(at least 90%) of people know exactly what they are doing whether it be in boat or on shore. Fishermen or not. Some have respect, some don’t. Perfect example, I decided to shore fish last night, I went early to beat crowd at popular lake, hour in a older gentleman came along, scoped the area then decided to set up just on other side of small tree. I saw him looking to see where my lines were(I was setup on bottom) so I let him know I was cast out at slight angle in front of tree in polite manner. Moments later Sure enough he cast out directly over my line, he had plenty of space to fish but was essentially trying to squeeze in on where I was. I made a few comments directly to him, he suddenly became deaf and continued. I dealt with it, though I made it clear if he caught my line he was gonna lose a fishing pole. I just don’t get it, he appeared to be a regular fishermen, why be so ignorant. I always take care not to crowd other fishermen, even if it means losing my favorite spot for day. I see same thing on boat all the time. It is what it is though, just frustrating.


I've run across that many times. They do it to get you to leave so they can have the spot by themselves. I can remember taking my young daughter and nephew to a public pond. This certain ethnic gentleman rolls up on a bike and starts unpacking all kinds of stuff right next to us. He then cast his line right next to where my daughter is fishing. I confront him and he ignores me. This continued a few more times and when he seen we weren't leaving the guy starts ( I kid you not) farting. At first I thought it was an accident but when he kept doing it that got us to leave.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

GetTheNet said:


> I've run across that many times. They do it to get you to leave so they can have the spot by themselves. I can remember taking my young daughter and nephew to a public pond. This certain ethnic gentleman rolls up on a bike and starts unpacking all kinds of stuff right next to us. He then cast his line right next to where my daughter is fishing. I confront him and he ignores me. This continued a few more times and when he seen we weren't leaving the guy starts ( I kid you not) farting. At first I thought it was an accident but when he kept doing it that got us to leave.


Geez...... I hope that was a fart!! Cheech and chong reference


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Sucks that’s the reality of it. I bought a boat thinking I would avoid these types of people. Still deal with same ignorance, just different scenarios. I see why so many on here are selective of the lakes and the times they fish


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

For what it's worth, we all have to get along. I have never had an issue with a boat or yaker. I avoid both.I respect both. By late morning, I'm ready to leave! when you give respect, you earn respect.--Tim


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

GetTheNet said:


> I can relate to the problems you have with kayakers. Not the fisherman in them its the recreational ones. They have no consideration for the fisherman. I've been many times working a point within casting distant from the shore and they will go between you and the shore and look at you like your doing something wrong. .


I've had "wave makers" darn near swamp me at WB while casting towards cover on shore(when less than 50 yds from the shore) by driving the boat(on plane) with a tuber behind them. And there's a 100 or 200 yd to shore "no wake" zone around that entire lake. This disregard for posted "regulations" is mostly responsible for the devastating shoreline erosion out there! There needs to be more on-water patrols on lakes particularly on weekends and Holidays!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

you don't need brains to own a boat, just money


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

GetTheNet said:


> I can relate to the problems you have with kayakers. Not the fisherman in them its the recreational ones. They have no consideration for the fisherman. I've been many times working a point within casting distant from the shore and they will go between you and the shore and look at you like your doing something wrong. If your in a Kayak and are afraid to be to far from shore then maybe you shouldn't be in one. I have also politely asked them to go around me and they have said "Are you serious you want me to go around you". I won't even talk about the ramps.


Just drop a lure in their yak. Or cast your line across the bow. Might get cussed out but they will get the point.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

claybeatty said:


> Just drop a lure in their yak. Or cast your line across the bow. Might get cussed out but they will get the point.


A stupid response to stupid is just stupid X2--Tim


----------

